
CastSan: efficient detection of bad C++ casts [pdf] - luu
https://www.docdroid.net/INWYBF7/castsan-esorics18.pdf
======
kilon
I don't know why but I read first the title as "CastSatan"

oh wait ... I now know why

It's a C++ article.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

